# Mineral Lick?



## LinkyMoose (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys!
I have a one-year-old hedgie called Oswin, and lately we've noticed that she is licking and biting a lot of metal things, also licking and biting my mom's hands and ankles. My mother loves to cuddle with Oswin, but she can't hold her hand near hedgie's face or she will get bitten. This has only been going on for a few months, and the bites aren't aggressive, but Oswin is trying to get something on my mum's hand. My mother thinks maybe Oswin is missing some minerals or something similar. We were thinking we could try a mineral lick, because they have them at my local pet store. I've heard many contradicting things about mineral and salt licks, however. Are they okay for hedgehogs? Thanks


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I think the first question is what is the diet?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's a related thread with an answer for you: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/129898-do-hedgehogs-need-salt-lick.html

Your mother likely just smells good to your hedgehog. Does she use fruity scented soap? You may also want to take a look at this: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html

I hope that helps!


----------



## LinkyMoose (Feb 29, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> I think the first question is what is the diet?


I have her on Blue Buffalo Adult Weight Loss. She has never had any problems with her weight or poop or anything like that. However, I think it might be possible that she is lacking some sort of vitamin or something. She is a bit of a picky eater, she has never accepted a single fruit or veggie I have ever offered her, the only treat she'll eat are her mealworms (which she loves). The only abnormal behaviour from her is that she LOVES to lick my mum


----------



## LinkyMoose (Feb 29, 2016)

FinnickHog said:


> Here's a related thread with an answer for you: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/129898-do-hedgehogs-need-salt-lick.html
> 
> Your mother likely just smells good to your hedgehog. Does she use fruity scented soap? You may also want to take a look at this: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html
> 
> I hope that helps!


Thanks so much for the links! Regarding the soap, it's actually homemade and unscented. Its also in all the bathrooms, so it doesn't explain why Oswin is only biting her. We also have homemade lotion, so we all have the same scent. She doesn't wear perfume, I can't think of anything that might attract Oswin to her.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Every person gives off their own unique smell no matter what type of products they use. Your hedgehog is just attracted to her smell. I have a friend whose dog loves to lick her sister...no one else just the sister.


----------

